# Beach Pics



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

My wife took these pics from Crystal last weekend. A few of them were a little out of focus, but for her first time really trying I think she did a pretty good job.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*beach*

A few more.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

You have got to frame the series where you catch a fish and then hand the pole to your son. That is awesome.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

She did a great job catching the action and expressions. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Way better than me. Great shots, nice fish. Thank you.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*very nice pics thanks for sharing*


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

very cool tks


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a good time. Nice photos.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice pic's Jason.


----------

